# Iran's Mahmoud Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election

*Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
*Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
Iran's Guardian Council disqualifies former president from running in next month's election.

An Iranian panel charged with vetting presidential candidates on Thursday disqualified former President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad from running in next month's presidential election, _The Associated Press_ reported, citing state television.

At the same time, the panel approved incumbent president Hassan Rouhani and five challengers, according to the report.

The decision by the Guardian Council means that Rouhani, who is considered “moderate” in Iran, will face off against a field that includes two prominent hard-liners: Ebrahim Raisi, who is considered close to Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, and Tehran Mayor Mohammad Bagher Qalibaf.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 21, 2017)

If only we had a panel that actually vets Presidential candidates....then we wouldn't have had the Hussein Regime.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

6 iran president candidate

1:hassan rouhani
president









Ebrahim Raisi

very conservative
He served in several positions in Iran's Judicial system, such as Attorney General from 2014 to 2016





.khamenei like him







3: 
Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf
tehran mayor
he is conservative





4: Mostafa Hashemitaba
former sport  minister.he is reformist






5:
Eshaq Jahangiri
rouhani vice president .moderate reformist. he is coming for help rouhani during debate





6:
Mostafa Mir-Salim
.he is populist hardliner


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2017)

Did the Ayatoilets give a REASON for disqualifying schmuck Achmadinejad?


----------



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Did the Ayatoilets give a REASON for disqualifying schmuck Achmadinejad?


no


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Ayatoilets give a REASON for disqualifying schmuck Achmadinejad?
> ...



could you ask?       tell them that a nice jewish lady in the USA wants to know
what they have against the little ferret shaped idiot


----------



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



*Iran's Supreme Leader Advises Ahmadinejad Not to Run for President ...*
https://www.nytimes.com/.../iran-ayatollah-ali-khamenei-mahmoud-ahmadinejad.html

*Iran election: Ahmadinejad registers despite Khamenei warning - BBC ...*
www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-39576057
Apr 12, 2017 - Ayatollah Khamenei had indicated he did not want Mr Ahmadinejad to stand ... Millions of people demanded a re-run, but the supreme leader ...


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 21, 2017)

_So the one that wins gets to shoot the other four?_


----------



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



many people hate him.khamenei dont want 
*2009 Iranian presidential election protests  again.*
*+for example . if ahmadinejad be candidate in election. i will vote to rouhani .but  i dont vote now*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2017)

*YAAAAYYYYAAAAAYY   YIPEEEEE for   mahmoud*


----------



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> *YAAAAYYYYAAAAAYY   YIPEEEEE for   mahmoud*


*Riot police activity  near ahamdinejad home last night*

*



*
**


----------



## dani67 (Apr 21, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> _So the one that wins gets to shoot the other four?_


are you funny ?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2017)

dani67 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > _So the one that wins gets to shoot the other four?_
> ...



he asked a logical question


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 21, 2017)

dani67 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > _So the one that wins gets to shoot the other four?_
> ...


*Well it would end conflict right?*


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2017)

dani67 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > _So the one that wins gets to shoot the other four?_
> ...



I am surprised you are  so anti Obama , he was in charge of the Iran Nuclear Deal and you are pro Trump who is more than willing to rip it up??


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


i like bush too. he gave iraq and afghanistan to us. trump will  ... ... too


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



what will you do with them


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Bush never gave you anything. Trump is going to rip up the nuke deal and Israel is going to do a false flag attack and then we will hit your country. Mattis was just in SA and Israel, talking about Hezbollah and Iran.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


IRAN isnt iraq or syria. usa cant attack to iran


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Meet   NAVIA PENNY     (navia is the feminine form of navi----which means
"prophet"       Nabi is Arabic-----I do not know the feminine form.---maybe dani
knows. )      NAVIA PENNY does a special form of prophecy----called  
"SELF FULFILLING"-------she predicts her next shit mouth lie


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Why not??


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



silly penny-------the little bastard in the well in the city of QOM ----won't allow
it.       Both  Ahmadinejad and the Ayatoilets  AGREE on that point


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


because we have good hostage in region . millions jew in israel 
+ iran war= vietnam war
iran Geography isnt like small country like  lraq and afghanistan
Why the US can’t attack Iran — it has no way of winning | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

your idiot citation was OBVIOUSLY written by an ayatoilet


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Last I know we have nukes and you do not. Also Israel has nukes.  You seem to put a lot of faith in Trump and Mattis. If not that we will starve you to death like we did to Iraq before attacking. Also those Jews you have in Iran will be the sacrifices needed to be made for the good of the whole.  You had best really worry if they give the jews a warning and they start to leave for Israel.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



then why usa never attack to iran  in last 40 years?


+usa never   use nuclear weapon in iran. because they want iran people.
iran have most pro amercian people in  the region . they dont want lose it


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Do you think Israel likes you. If you gave them southern Lebanon and dc'd  aid to Hezbollah do you think Israel would like you? Does Israel like you and is just putting on an act?
How about Saudi Arabia who is one of our allies. Is Qatar your friend? We have a huge military base there.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



what for


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



we have russia and china too


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


?????


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

Penny---you are confused-----dani does not refer to the few jews still in Iran
as the hostages----he is referring to ISRAEL with all the jews therein------it is to
hold all of Israel hostage that  Hezbollah was INVENTED.    (now---of course---
Hezbollah is engaged in international terrorism------albeit not active in continental
USA ------yet )     Iran does HOSTAGES    whenever and wherever


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


The Geopolitics of Iran 
The Geopolitics of Iran: Holding the Center of a Mountain Fortress


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> 
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> ...


That's lucky for the world.

Ahmadinanutjob is a nut job.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Penny---you are confused-----dani does not refer to the few jews still in Iran
> as the hostages----he is referring to ISRAEL with all the jews therein------it is to
> hold all of Israel hostage that  Hezbollah was INVENTED.    (now---of course---
> Hezbollah is engaged in international terrorism------albeit not active in continental
> USA ------yet )     Iran does HOSTAGES    whenever and wherever


yes  i agree.
iranian jew are iranian . they are our brothers and sisters.we are not seperate..


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2017)

In Iran when they call someone "moderate" that means moderately insane only.

Not totally insane.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penny---you are confused-----dani does not refer to the few jews still in Iran
> ...


Jews have lived in Iran/Persia for 2500 years.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

The  AYATOILET APES  continue to pound their chests


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> 
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> ...




There is a Congressional district in Georgia which needs a new Democrat for a run-off.

This guy would be perfect.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> ...



true----which is why   I VOTE AHMADINEJAD FOR PRESIDENT OF IRAN


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> In Iran when they call someone "moderate" that means moderately insane only.
> 
> Not totally insane.



i have more freedom today with rouhani ....


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


best reason for disqualified  him.
many anti iran regime people  wanted to vote  for ahmadinejad.even  liberal and Royalist  and atheist.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penny---you are confused-----dani does not refer to the few jews still in Iran
> ...



I have Iranian relatives thru marriage------and have been acquainted with Iranian jews since the 1960s when they began to flee the stench of Islamism in Iran. ----
NOPE-----they are----IRANIAN JEWS------and know what islam is.     Iranian jews
get along well with ZOROASTRIANS


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



the   AYATOILETS  keep  THEMSELVES IN MIND


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

percysunshine said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> ...


ok. take him


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



he could be tied to a cart and put out in the fields to pick peaches


----------



## dani67 (Apr 22, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> 
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> ...



/---- No matter who is elected the president is just a puppet for the Ayatollahs.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Well I didn't realize Iran is so mountainous.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 22, 2017)

dani67 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



He'd be a Republican. No thank you.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 22, 2017)

.

When your nick name is 'I'm a dinner jacket'....well...


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 27, 2017)

dani67 said:


> MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> 
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> *Ahmadinejad disqualified from presidential election*
> ...


Why did they disqualified Mahmoud Ahmadinejad?
Maybe Iranian Constitution doesn't allow somebody who was president  to be president for a third term?


----------



## dani67 (Apr 27, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> ...


no.Iranian Constitution havnt this law.


because mullah dont want clash in street again like Iranian Green Movement - Wikipedia
+ahamdinejad had probem with iran superme leader in second term.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 27, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > MainAll NewsMiddle EastAhmadinejad disqualified from presidential election
> ...



no   esther-----the Ayatoilets evaluate the    ISLAMNESS   of the candidate------they need not explain
the reason for the determination of  INSUFFICIENT ISLAMNESS.    They are the HOT SHOT---
supreme dearly beloved   LEADERS


----------

